# Ford truck question (FX4)



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

What exactly does the FX4 mean? What does it include different from the other models?

Considering my first pickup and looking at some truck options and I like the F-150's....and my buddies brand new Chevy.......dont start the F vs. C arguments, I already read about three hours worth of which one is better than the other. :headknock...couldn't find the dead horse smiley. 

I'll be looking at mostly recent used trucks....enlighten me. Thx.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i know the newer body style (09+), some of the fx4's, if not all have a rear locker option! i believe the prior years it was for the skid plates! they were nicer and had more options than the xlt line. alot of the fx4's didnt have leather like the lariats! prolly more im missing but had to throw in my .02


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*New truck*

Not sure about the FX4 on the Fords, as I don't drive them.. but the Z71 option on the GMC (which I have) or Chevy only means an upgrade on shocks/suspension..

It does not include 4WD.. that is a seperate option..

Good luck, they are both very good trucks.. I really like the 6.0L Vortec Max package on my GMC.. actually get better mileage than the 5.3L..

I have been thinking about selling my 2007 (new body style) GMC crew cab.. It is 4WD; Z71 with the Vortec Max package.. around 50K miles...
The reason I would sell is to get a new one just like this one.... but with the 6.2L engine.... us old farts gotta still have a "need for speed" :biggrin:

Supergas


----------



## mcmahanb (Oct 24, 2005)

A Ford truck salesman told me a few years ago that the only differnc was that the FX4 had a skid plate and 4x4 did not.


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

I have found that I usually know more about the vehicle the salesman is selling than the salesman. Thats why I'm trying to get edumacated on these before I go looking.
Sounds like the "FX4" is Ford's answer to the "Z71".

Any more specifics anyone? Thanks.



mcmahanb said:


> A Ford truck salesman told me a few years ago that the only differnc was that the FX4 had a skid plate and 4x4 did not.


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

I bought one new in '03 and all the difference was it came with Ranco shocks and skid plates. Had to take the FX4 sticker off I think it looks foolish.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

FX4 comes with Rancho shocks and skid plate. That is all.


----------



## FX4FISHIN (Nov 27, 2009)

THE ONLY DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 4X4 AND FX4 IS THE SUSPENSION MY TRUCK DID NOT COME WITH A SKID PLATE .... I HAVE A 2009 FX4 WITH A 6" PRO COMP LIFT AND 35" PRO COMP TIRES...IT DRIVES GREAT... SMOOTH RIDE EVEN WITH THE UPGRADES.. BOTH TRUCKS ARE GOOD JUST A MATTER OF KEEPING UP WITH MAINT..


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Supergas nailed it. The FX-4 is Ford's Z-71 option.. Skid plates, better shocks and suspension, tow hooks, limited slip axle, bigger more aggressive tires, 5.4 and 4x4 where standard on the FX-4 in 04. Even had a different grill. Not sure about the newer models.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I have the 08' F250 FX4.

Dont forget you can get the black leather with the white stitch opt and carbon fiber accents instead of woodgrain. One thing I miss over the lariat is dual climate and a temp reading for outside.


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

My wife has a 2010. It is loaded out with the Sony Navigation, Moon Roof and leather. She had a Lariat before, all I can tell is that the FX4 is not as pimped out in the chrome department on the exterior.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

skidplates and shocks


----------



## Lkingsbury (Sep 12, 2007)

*FX4*

Has anybody mentioned the 36 gallon tank, thats a plus, comes with fog lights, tow hooks, and skid plates


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Lkingsbury said:


> *Has anybody mentioned the 36 gallon tank*, thats a plus, comes with fog lights, tow hooks, and skid plates


If I am not mistaken, all long beds have the larger tanks and the short beds have the 29 gallon tanks.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

make sure you order whatever you get with the tow package, tranny cooler and limited slip rear end


----------



## grey ghost (Oct 16, 2007)

wow, lots of misinformation on this thread. the FX4 used to be just a suspension upgrade like the Z71. for 2009+ FX4s have an electronic locking rear differential. this is a huge upgrade. plus, they look way better without all of the chrome.


----------

